# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  رفيدة ياسين:ممكن أن أجري 6 عمليات تجميل وأكون أجمل فتاة في العالم  - أحمد عدلي

## ادارة المنتدى

فازت الصحفية السودانية رفيده ياسين بلقب فتاة العالم العربي الثقافية وذلك في مسابقة فتاة العرب المثالية التي أقيمت مؤخرا في القاهرة 

أكثر...

----------

